# JAG-1 (New HO Chassis)



## Ralphthe3rd

NEW FLASH ! ....a BRAND NEW (HO)Inline Chassis has just hit the Market, the JAG-1 , check it out > JAG Hobbies Chassis


----------



## Rich Dumas

This chassis is 3D printed and uses mostly AFX Mega G parts. It is a modern inline design with neodymium traction magnets that takes T-Jet screw post bodies. The rear tires are silicone. Performance should be similar to a Tyco 440X-2 or an AFX Mega G. I have one of these on the way and I expect to do a complete report on it soon.


----------



## pshoe64

Clean design and looks nice and narrow. Looks like a couple of wheel base options to match up to the old bodies.
I'll be watching for your review.

-Paul


----------



## RjAFX

This might turn out to be the Little Chassis That Could.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Sweet, will have to buy one to show Jim my support. May have to see how well it fits one of my Indy bodies


----------



## Bubba 123

vaBcHRog said:


> Sweet, will have to buy one to show Jim my support. May have to see how well it fits one of my Indy bodies


It "Looks", like a Tyco 440 series.. With the mounting is that of a "T"-Jet..
should run good :wink2:
my ONLY beef is ; $35 a-Pop.. making it one of the most $$ mass-produced
chassis (T-Jet, Dash, AFX, Tomy, ect.) out there.....

If it's Tweek-Able, or even Pre-Tweeked....
looks like a deal on the "Racing-Scene" (HOPRA, Ect..) >

Bubba (The Senile) 123 0


----------



## RjAFX

Run it on low power no magnets
Run it on high power with magnets
Run it any way you like, at any power you like with, or without Magnets. It's an inline option for those that like inline chassis but also like T-Jet type body's.

This could be the Little Chassis That Could. I can see a Corvette Grand Sport in my future with a set of SuperTires that fit my likes.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.

Got 2 photos before the camera went crazy... No testing, yet...

Not a lot of down-force... Chassis sits *high* in the front...

Rear track is about 1-1/4"...

Really amazed at the quality of this chassis... Almost seems *molded* instead of printed...











*With short wheelbase...*









John
.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

John, that's awesome, thanks for the Earliest Review :thumbsup:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Pretty frustrated with my camera, Charlie...

.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Replaced the front JelClaws with some stock front ones off a
Mega-G Formula Flow car that was laying around...

Chassis is level now...
.


----------



## Rich Dumas

The front tires are Gel Claws, which are EDPM. I got a car today and have begun testing.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Bubba 123 said:


> my ONLY beef is ; $35 a-Pop.. making it one of the most $$ mass-produced
> chassis (T-Jet, Dash, AFX, Tomy, ect.) out there.....
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123 0


I don't think it is mass produced. It more than likely is hand assembled. :grin2:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Edpm ?*

Hey Rich, what is EDPM ?



Rich Dumas said:


> The front tires are Gel Claws, which are EDPM. I got a car today and have begun testing.


----------



## Rich Dumas

The stuff is also called EPDM. Look here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPDM_rubber


----------



## Bubba 123

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> 
> Got 2 photos before the camera went crazy... No testing, yet...
> 
> Not a lot of down-force... Chassis sits *high* in the front...
> 
> Rear track is about 1-1/4"...
> 
> Really amazed at the quality of this chassis... Almost seems *molded* instead of printed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With short wheelbase...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> .


Hi,
are those the Actual wheels that come stock on the "Jag-1" chassis ?? :smile2:

starting to "See" the reasons for the $$.....
I MAY have been a little "Hasty" in My 1st. comment on $$...
Jim has NEVER Done Me Wrong, if ANYTHING, He's been Overly-Generous...
It is a BEAUTIFULL Design... but like a lot of folks 1st impression, is the "Initial-$" .. BEFORE They figure-out WHAT They are Getting fer Their $$..
"IF" it rates up-there with some of those "Pro-Racer Chassis"??.. Like a "G-3"
$35 is CHEAP in comparison of Many... The "Bug IS Biting", it's just that my wallet has [email protected] this time..
BUT, GREAT-TIMING for an Xmas >

would like to know "What" replacement parts are "Interchangeable". (Shoes, Springs ('Cause "Here" They FLY into Oblivion..(clumsy-me) .., tires, ect..)

OK, so; "I'm Eat'n CROW"... On my 1st "Comments"... that's "Why I'm "SENILE" :laugh:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 
IF it comes from Dan, OR Jim. 
It's GOT to be a QUALITY-PRODUCT !!! :woohoo:

PSS: TY 4 The INFO :wink2:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

Bubba 123 said:


> ...would like to know "What" replacement parts are "Interchangeable". (Shoes, Springs ('Cause "Here" They FLY into Oblivion..(clumsy-me) .., tires, ect..)
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123
> IF it comes from Dan, OR Jim.
> It's GOT to be a QUALITY-PRODUCT !!! :woohoo:...


Yes, the Mega-G wheels are *stocK* on the JAG-1 chassis...

*From the JAG website:...*
_*Tomy Mega G components
Jel Claw Front tires
Silicone Rear Tires
Metal Guide Pin
Aurora Pick-up Springs*_

Jim emailed me Sunday and said he was working on a JAG-1 parts page,
or to add to the chassis page... Don't see it up there, yet, Bubba...

John

.


----------



## Rich Dumas

*Test Results*

The JAG chassis weighs 13.1 grams and is 2.13 inches long and 0.69 inches wide. Measured across the rear wheels the car was 1.2 inches wide, the wheels could have been pressed on a little more to make the car narrower. The front wheels are 0.283 inches in diameter and the rear wheels are 0.275 inches in diameter. The front tires are Jel Claws and are 0.432 inches in diameter, the rear tires are a very soft silicone formulation and are 0.438 inches in diameter. One rear wheel had some runout. It appears that the front motor shaft bearing was installed backwards, so there was a fair amount of fore and aft play in the armature. Since the magnets wanted to hold the armature towards the back of the car in any case I did not correct that until I had done some initial testing. Like the Mega G chassis the motor magnets are not visible from the bottom of the car. I did some gauss readings with the traction magnets removed. I would have liked to have removed the motor magnets, which seem to be the compression molded polymer type, but I was afraid to break the chassis. The highest value that I could find was 1400 gauss. Measured on the bottom of the chassis the highest value that I could find was 480 gauss. Outside of the car the traction magnets measured as high as 1954 gauss on the side that would face the track rails. The magnets are 0.218X0.16X0.1 inches, smaller than Mega G traction magnets. When I put the car on a spare track section it hardly wanted to stick if it was turned upside down. With the stock front tires the front of the chassis rides high, so a certain amount of magnetic downforce would be lost.
Before I put the car on the track I broke the motor in at 3 volts for 30 minutes and 6 volts for 15 minutes. For a start I ran the bare chassis around my 50 foot long 4X16 MaxTrax.
With the track voltage set at 18.5 the car was a rocket down the straights, but was very difficult to drive. The best lap time that I could do was 4.523 seconds. The lap record for a T-Jet SS on my track is 5.4 seconds and a first generation Mega G car with Super Tires did 3.3 seconds. I replaced the stock front tires with Mega G front tires that are 0.390 inches in diameter and the car got a little easier to drive with a best lap time of 4.327 seconds. I did try another rear axle assembly, but that made no difference. Next I limited the pickup shoe travel and that was a big help, the best lap time went to 4.280 seconds. I then put a resin NASCAR style body on the car and got a best lap time of 4.678. Having a body on the car had little effect on the drivability. I also tried a Mega G+ chassis with Super Tires and a 3D printed Whelen Modified body, that was very easy to drive and did a consistent 4.1 seconds.
I did try dropping the track voltage to 16.5, that had little effect. At 14.0 volts the car was quite easy to drive and did a best lap of 4.826 seconds. Compared to running the car at 18.5 volts the car was not much slower and was much easier to drive.
I did not evaluate the car with the traction magnets removed, compared to the G-Jet style cars the motor magnets provide much less downforce and the traction magnet pockets are too small to hold much weight.
I had no mechanical issues with the car, everything fit perfectly. The pickup shoes, axles and motor shaft bearings stayed in place in spite of repeated hard slams into the walls. Fitting a regular screw post body to this chassis would involve enlarging the wheel arches in most cases.
The rear tires could be a bit smaller in diameter, which would get more downforce at the back of the car. As it was the front of the car would usually come out of the slot before the back wanted to slide. With those very small traction magnets the car would either deslot or spin out before you saw any slide.


----------



## JAG Hobbies

Rich,

Thanks for the review. I will have another version of this chassis available at the end of the week ready for your review. JAG-1.1

Our plans are to work out a few kinks in the design and eventually source production parts in the near future. This should get the price down to a more reasonable level. 

Obviously the biggest hurdle is to eliminate the printed chassis for something less expensive and more resistant to impact.

Thank you for everyone who purchased the JAG-1 chassis. Even though the JAG-1 chassis is no longer available, we have listed the replacement parts on our web site. The JAG-1.1 will use the same parts and the final version will use compatible parts.

As always, feedback is welcome and appreciated.

Jim
JAG Hobbies
JAG Hobbies


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Great news about the revisions, but am disappointed I won't be able to get
another JAG-1 companion for the one I have...

Thanks for the hard work, Jim...

John

UPDATE: Received my 2nd chassis 10/21/16... Thank you, Jim...


----------



## JAG Hobbies

Rich,

Check your mail. I'm sending you the JAG-1.1 chassis for your review. Some of the highlights are lowered front end, longer guide pin, reoriented traction magnets for more downforce and a new formula for the chassis material to make it more durable. Let me know what you think when you get it.

For everyone else,

Both versions are still available. I just needed some time to work on the new version and less time assembling chassis.

Thanks for your patience,
Jim
JAG Hobbies
JAG Hobbies


----------



## Rich Dumas

I am looking forward to trying the new version of the JAG-1, I will post a review as soon as possible.


----------



## Rich Dumas

*JAG-1.1 Testing*




























The changes to the car include Mega G front tires, a longer guide pin, reoriented traction magnets and a new plastic material.
The rolling chassis weighs 13.0g, the front and rear wheels are the same diameters as before. The front tires are 0.395 inches in diameter and the rear tires are 0.438 inches in diameter. The rear tires are softer than most silicone tires, on the track the area under the traction magnets is about dragging on the rails. The guide pin is very long, I trimmed it for clearance. I broke in the motor as before and put on the NASCAR body that I used in my previous testing. The car was bottomed out, so I filed the chassis under the traction magnets, the car turned a 3.259 second lap and was very stuck down and easy to drive. The bottom of the chassis was still dragging a little and I had to adjust my controller for a tiny amount of coast.
I wanted to see how the car would run with harder/larger diameter tires, so I put on some old Lifelike tires from the mid '90s, those were 0.462 inches in diameter and the car did a 3.509 second lap with more straight line speed and with no coast needed. Next I put on some Super Tires Tyco 426 tires which were 0.444 inches in diameter on the wheels and are somewhat harder than the original tires. With those tires the car turned a 3.104 second lap, which equals the best lap times for a Lifelike M or Tomy SG+ with silicone on sponge tires.
The Tomy SG+, Lifelike M and Tyco 440X-2 are now history, so I expect that a new car like the JL-1.1 that has similar performance would be welcome. The ability to mount screw post bodies is an added bonus.


----------



## RjAFX

Putting an inline under T-Jet style body's is a huge step into the future. I can see me buying a bunch just to use this new chassis under with and without magnets.


----------



## alpink

for many amateur resin casters it is easier to make bodies with screw posts because the posts can be used as risers in the mold and reduce the wear on the mold that is present with more modern chassis attaching methods for inline.
making this chassis type invaluable


----------



## RjAFX

I'm with you on this Al...... I see this chassis as a BIG deal in the world of slots. We are going back to the future bringing all of our oldies with us.


----------



## JAG Hobbies

I just wanted to inform everyone of some of the issues we are currently having with the new JAG chassis. 



The pick-ups are not always making contact with the brush tubes - This issue is currently a problem with the JAG 1.1 chassis. We filled in a void to make the chassis more moldable and the pick-ups hit the chassis. The shoes can be modified to fit and work properly. Let me know if you have this problem and we'll fix you up.



The biggest issue with the chassis is the fact that it's printed on a 3d printer. The material is either too brittle or it creeps causing deformation allowing the magnets to rub on the armature. It's a fine balance and I don't believe we can fix this with the printed version. Gluing the magnets to the back of the pocket will help fix the deformation problem.



The injection molded version should fix all of the issues that we are currently experiencing. Anyone who has purchased the JAG chassis can get a free replacement, injection molded, bare chassis once they are available.



Thanks again and we'll keep you posted.



Jim

JAG Hobbies


----------



## alpink

I like thems that stands behind their product


----------



## slotking

> I like thems that stands behind their product


well DUH! if they stand in front of them, the little cars will run them over!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## JAG Hobbies

First prototype assembled (minus the traction magnets). Expect production parts soon.

Jim
JAG Hobbies


----------



## JAG Hobbies

Here's the picture...


----------



## Rich Dumas

This picture?


----------



## [email protected]

I am really liking this new chassis now to get slot funds together. I was a bit young for the T-jet era but like just the bodies of the AW cars. 

How quiet and smooth is this chassis?

Anyone have video of the performance? 

How are they at drifting?

I like a HP7 with a brass weight and sponge rubber tires handling. Not looking for a blur but some drift with some speed in the straights.


----------



## Rich Dumas

The car handles like other moderate downforce cars like the Tomy SG+ or AFX Mega G+, it does not want to slide. HO cars with a lot of slide can be difficult to drive, especially if you are actually racing. When you mostly run by yourself cars that are too stuck down can quickly become boring however. If you were to remove the traction magnets and replace them with weights that would not be likely to work very well because the magnet pockets are too small. If you run your track at 18-20 volts even lead or tungsten weights would not be heavy enough. The car might be drivable at a lower voltage however.


----------



## Bubba 123

Rich Dumas said:


> The car handles like other moderate downforce cars like the Tomy SG+ or AFX Mega G+, it does not want to slide. HO cars with a lot of slide can be difficult to drive, especially if you are actually racing. When you mostly run by yourself cars that are too stuck down can quickly become boring however. If you were to remove the traction magnets and replace them with weights that would not be likely to work very well because the magnet pockets are too small. If you run your track at 18-20 volts even lead or tungsten weights would not be heavy enough. The car might be drivable at a lower voltage however.


Ok, "Bubba (The SENILE) here :smile2:
how about contact cementing a tiny aluminum cover that can easily be removed. In defeating the magnets (??)... 

Like I Said; "Bubba (The SENILE) ... 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Bubba 123

JAG Hobbies said:


> Here's the picture...


Hi "R-3" :smile2:
are these new "Jag-Chassis" being mass-injected molded yet ????
or still $$ 3-D Printed $$ (??) :willy_nilly:

and any idea on their $ now??

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*R-3 ?*

Bubba, if I'm the R-3 you're saying "Hi" to, then right back atcha Brother :smile2:
And Jim(JAG) says the final massed produced version is coming in February, and they list a price of $25 for the chassis.



Bubba 123 said:


> Hi "R-3" :smile2:
> are these new "Jag-Chassis" being mass-injected molded yet ????
> or still $$ 3-D Printed $$ (??) :willy_nilly:
> 
> and any idea on their $ now??
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------



## Bubba 123

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Bubba, if I'm the R-3 you're saying "Hi" to, then right back atcha Brother :smile2:
> And Jim(JAG) says the final massed produced version is coming in February, and they list a price of $25 for the chassis.




:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Dumas

As it is right now there is no room under the chassis for even aluminum foil. Putting anything conductive on the bottom of the chassis would risk having a short. In my experience aluminum will reshape the magnetic field, but that may not necessarily reduce the grip. Bigger diameter rear tires would get the traction magnets further away from the rails and reduce the magnetic downforce. If you wanted to use a regular T-Jet body you might not be able to cut the body enough to accommodate bigger diameter tires. Hard rubber tires might work best. You can also reduce the strength of neo magnets by heating them up.


----------



## JAG Hobbies

The JAG 1.2 rolling chassis is now available. $25.00 ea.


Features:
- Silicone front and rear tires
- Stainless steel axles
- Stainless steel guide pin (plastic available)
- Neodymium traction magnets
- Polymer motor magnets


$25.00 ea.

Only available at JAG Hobbies


Jim


----------



## Bubba 123

JAG Hobbies said:


> The JAG 1.2 rolling chassis is now available. $25.00 ea.
> 
> 
> Features:
> - Silicone front and rear tires
> - Stainless steel axles
> - Stainless steel guide pin (plastic available)
> - Neodymium traction magnets
> - Polymer motor magnets
> 
> 
> $25.00 ea.
> 
> Only available at JAG Hobbies
> 
> 
> Jim


I'm saving My "Slot-Car Allowance" for My 1st. JAG-1 Chassis :grin2:
They seem to be $$Inline$$, with the Tomy/AFX chassis..

No "Scooting" around that They are a TAD More than "AW"'s....
BUT!! ... IF They Run on Their-Own (just out of the PKG).. It already says Something GOOD, about Their "Quality" :smile2:...

Jim's NEVER sold a "Bad-Deal"... and welcome to; 2017-Economy Wake-Up Call :cheers2:

GO-JAG-GO!! :grin2:

Bubba (The Senile) :willy_nilly:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
*More Photos...*























































.


----------



## Bubba 123

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .


OOOooo!!! :smile2:

Got "Stung" again @ Hobby Lobby (even w/ 40% OFF) on an AW Extraction Missouri (??) Police Edition Car's chassis... rear rivet holding the upper back & Conversion to the Crown Gear was "Sloppy", and "Skipped" the idler-gear often... was able to tighten it ..."Luckily" :frown2:

just an "FYI" on the "Revised-Extraction Design" :beatdeadhorse:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Rich Dumas

It is not unusual to have an Aurora Magnatraction car with a wobbly driven gear/drive pinion. In some cases tightening up the rivet will fix that, but in some cases you have to replace the rivet with a machine screw of this sort.








I have never had that problem with a JL/AW X-Traction car, a more common problem with those can be that the gear plate is out of position so that the armature is out of plumb and the drive pinion does not mesh properly with the crown gear. There is a fix for that included in my Magnatraction/X-Traction tuning article: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCc1VzLXRGRzcyTmM/view?usp=sharing 

With respect to the JAG 1.2 chassis Jim has posted more comments about it on another BB. Here are some quotes:

Thanks to all of you, we are constantly improving the chassis. Here are some examples...

We are now supplying front and rear screws with all rolling chassis purchases. 

The tires have been replaced with a more durable tire, front and rear, in a medium hardness silicone. 

An adjustable guide pin location is currently in the works. 

As always, we offer a complete satisfaction warrantee and if you have a chassis that doesn't meet your expectations, we will replace it with the newest version, free of charge (except for shipping when ordered alone.

The resin I used for printing the chassis was an interesting experiment for me. I didn't realize it at the time but the resin actually got more brittle with age. Never would have considered that. As soon as I realized that there was a problem, we discontinued the chassis. Never would have shipped something that I had reservations with.

Please email or call me directly for item specific issues. I want to do everything I can to make things right but I don't always monitor the boards.

Again, sorry for any inconvenience.
Jim


----------

